# My Makeup Collection



## Kaliyan (May 10, 2008)

Part 1
YouTube - My Makeup Collection (Part 1)

Part 2
YouTube - My Makeup Collection (Part 2)


----------



## AllisonWeaver (May 10, 2008)

Your pictures aren't showing! =[


----------



## AllisonWeaver (May 10, 2008)

Great collection! Thank you so much for sharing it!!

You can take back the powder that's the wrong color. When an artist gives you an incorrect shade, MAC will take it back and give you the correct shade for free.


----------



## newagetomatoz (May 11, 2008)

Awesome collection!!


----------



## KellyBean (Sep 7, 2008)

Great collection!


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 7, 2008)

nice collection


----------

